# Opinioni su FIFA 23



## ThaiBoxer93 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Buongiorno a tutti!
Ho acquistato di recente una PS5 e, compreso nel pacchetto, FIFA 23. 
Mi piacerebbe sapere la vostra opinione su questo gioco; per me, a livello “Leggenda”, è totalmente ingiocabile e l’esito della partita mi sembra soggetto al caso più assoluto. Ci sono partite in cui ogni giocatore comandato dalla CPU diventa semplicemente inarrestabile e mi scarta i difensori con giochi di prestigio al cui confronto Messi sembra un Marilungo qualsiasi: ho appena concluso Spagna-Marocco 4-6 con 35 tiri fatti e 6 subiti e con Boufal che mi ha irriso Ramos e Laporte per tutti e 90 i minuti; in Finlandia-Italia 5-2 Kamara non potevo abbatterlo nemmeno con falli da dietro.
Quando l’attaccante di turno mi punta, se non fa giochetti lo blocco, altrimenti mi salta come un birillo: colpi di tacco, roulette, doppi passi a una velocità incredibile e irreale da parte di chiunque (Bouafal e Kamara!). Anche le partite in cui, per grazia divina, riesco a difendere per bene, la totale inutilità del portiere porta ugualmente al gol avversario. 
Non so che ne pensiate voi, ma, per me, il voto è ampiamente insufficiente.


----------



## Giangy (31 Ottobre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> Ho acquistato di recente una PS5 e, compreso nel pacchetto, FIFA 23.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere la vostra opinione su questo gioco; per me, a livello “Leggenda”, è totalmente ingiocabile e l’esito della partita mi sembra soggetto al caso più assoluto. Ci sono partite in cui ogni giocatore comandato dalla CPU diventa semplicemente inarrestabile e mi scarta i difensori con giochi di prestigio al cui confronto Messi sembra un Marilungo qualsiasi: ho appena concluso Spagna-Marocco 4-6 con 35 tiri fatti e 6 subiti e con Boufal che mi ha irriso Ramos e Laporte per tutti e 90 i minuti; in Finlandia-Italia 5-2 Kamara non potevo abbatterlo nemmeno con falli da dietro.
> Quando l’attaccante di turno mi punta, se non fa giochetti lo blocco, altrimenti mi salta come un birillo: colpi di tacco, roulette, doppi passi a una velocità incredibile e irreale da parte di chiunque (Bouafal e Kamara!). Anche le partite in cui, per grazia divina, riesco a difendere per bene, la totale inutilità del portiere porta ugualmente al gol avversario.
> Non so che ne pensiate voi, ma, per me, il voto è ampiamente insufficiente.


Un pò prima di natale, vorrei comprarlo pure io, per Xbox Series S. Come cambiamenti non so se è cambiato rispetto al 22... Ho provato Efootball 2023, quello è un disastro, poche squadre offline, anche se qualche piccolo miglioramento rispetto all'anno scorso c'è, ma non mi piace come è impostato. Peccato, perchè anche Fifa non è che sia proprio un giocone, come qualità di giocabilità. Ho letto che dovrebbe essere l'ultimo Fifa il 23.


----------



## Rudi84 (31 Ottobre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> Ho acquistato di recente una PS5 e, compreso nel pacchetto, FIFA 23.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere la vostra opinione su questo gioco; per me, a livello “Leggenda”, è totalmente ingiocabile e l’esito della partita mi sembra soggetto al caso più assoluto. Ci sono partite in cui ogni giocatore comandato dalla CPU diventa semplicemente inarrestabile e mi scarta i difensori con giochi di prestigio al cui confronto Messi sembra un Marilungo qualsiasi: ho appena concluso Spagna-Marocco 4-6 con 35 tiri fatti e 6 subiti e con Boufal che mi ha irriso Ramos e Laporte per tutti e 90 i minuti; in Finlandia-Italia 5-2 Kamara non potevo abbatterlo nemmeno con falli da dietro.
> Quando l’attaccante di turno mi punta, se non fa giochetti lo blocco, altrimenti mi salta come un birillo: colpi di tacco, roulette, doppi passi a una velocità incredibile e irreale da parte di chiunque (Bouafal e Kamara!). Anche le partite in cui, per grazia divina, riesco a difendere per bene, la totale inutilità del portiere porta ugualmente al gol avversario.
> Non so che ne pensiate voi, ma, per me, il voto è ampiamente insufficiente.


Si anch'io vorrei comprarlo per ps5 magari se è in sconto per il black friday. Premetto che non ho mai comprato un fifa ho sempre giocato a pes almeno fino a quando erano decenti. Se qualcuno ce l'ha potrebbe dirci se è bello o se fa schifo visto che ora con la potenza della ps5 potrebbero fare dei bei giochi


----------



## mabadi (31 Ottobre 2022)

FIfa è il gioco di calcio perfetto per rubare ai ragazzini i soldi.
Io avrei arrestato tutta l'EA e gettato via la chiave.
Il trucco è se perdi smetti di giocare aspetta un giorno ed andrà meglio.
Se giochi a FUT :
1 se hai troppi soldi da parte sei penalizzato; 
2 se non apri i pacchietti e ne hai troppi sei penalizzato; 
3 se giocando sempre gli stessi sei penalizzato. 
Poi sta il momentum durante la partita. 
Stava un video dove spiegaano il funzionamento, in pratica se mantieni troppo la palla o tiri troppo attivano le penalizzazioni ecc.
Insomma una trappola di gioco.Il ero scandalo è che sia PEGI 3.
altri corrotti.


----------



## Theochedeo (31 Ottobre 2022)

Parlando di Next Gen, rispetto allo scorso anno FIFA è meno incentrato sulla velocità a favore del palleggio e di conseguenza aumenta di realismo (più simulazione meno arcade).
In particolare, i giocatori più grossi ed alti sono molto più difficili da superare in allungo dai vari "piccoletti".

Io gioco molto a FUT (disclaimer: "vecchietto", ho quasi 30 anni XD) e, nonostante tutte le limitazioni citate, trovo che il divertimento che ti da giocare online e non contro la CPU sia impareggiabile.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Ottobre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> Ho acquistato di recente una PS5 e, compreso nel pacchetto, FIFA 23.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere la vostra opinione su questo gioco; per me, a livello “Leggenda”, è totalmente ingiocabile e l’esito della partita mi sembra soggetto al caso più assoluto. Ci sono partite in cui ogni giocatore comandato dalla CPU diventa semplicemente inarrestabile e mi scarta i difensori con giochi di prestigio al cui confronto Messi sembra un Marilungo qualsiasi: ho appena concluso Spagna-Marocco 4-6 con 35 tiri fatti e 6 subiti e con Boufal che mi ha irriso Ramos e Laporte per tutti e 90 i minuti; in Finlandia-Italia 5-2 Kamara non potevo abbatterlo nemmeno con falli da dietro.
> Quando l’attaccante di turno mi punta, se non fa giochetti lo blocco, altrimenti mi salta come un birillo: colpi di tacco, roulette, doppi passi a una velocità incredibile e irreale da parte di chiunque (Bouafal e Kamara!). Anche le partite in cui, per grazia divina, riesco a difendere per bene, la totale inutilità del portiere porta ugualmente al gol avversario.
> Non so che ne pensiate voi, ma, per me, il voto è ampiamente insufficiente.


A leggenda sono ingiocabili anche il 22,21 ecc. Io già a campione faccio fatica. Però a esperto è gia troppo facile. Se proprio vai in difficoltà devi cambiare i settaggi della CPU nel menu opzioni...sul 21 provai una carriera a leggenda col Real Madrid perdevo contro le squadre tipo il Raio Vallecano il problema di Fifa è che se alzi la difficoltà qualsiasi squadra diventa magicamente il Bayern Monaco. Invece non è così,la difficoltà dovrebbe variare in base alla squadra che incontri. Poi c'è ancora il Momentum, puoi avere tutte le skill che vuoi ma se il gioco vuole che perdi, perdi. Problema storico di Fifa questo. 

Per quanto riguarda Fifa 23,l'ho preso perché è l'ultimo della serie e lo hanno arricchito con delle animazioni in più, e migliorato graficamente. L'erba è più realistica e la grafica generale è migliorata rispetto al 22. 
poi a novembre esce il DLC dei mondiali con stadi e torneo ufficiali.


----------

